# Gheenoe LT25 w/ 20hp 4 stroke Merc



## larryg (Dec 11, 2013)

i have a stainless prop on mine and get about the same performance as before..

save your money unless your speed is just way off.

i cant get over 30-32, with a 25 hp.

with your 20 you should be getting up to 25, then theres not much else you can do


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Looking for a little help on this topic. I've been searching hard for some answers and I can't find the answers I'm looking for. I recently purchased a 2014 Gheenoe LT25 and threw a 2014 20hp Mercury 4 stroke on her.
> 
> Boat weight = 270lbs
> Motor Weight = approx. 115
> ...


Im picking up the exact same set up. Pugar advised me to go with the PT SRT 9.5x 11. He said 28mph is possible with this prop.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2014)

perfect, thanks!!


----------

